# Millie kidded 3/6/12 - updated pics pg 2



## ksalvagno (Mar 9, 2012)

My alpine mix, Millie, kidded on Tuesday. She had triplets. Two does and a buck. Everyone is doing well.

All 3 of them:







Doeling #1






Buck #2






Doeling #3


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

Too cute. Congrats. So are you keeping them? I really like doeling #1


----------



## Mzyla (Mar 9, 2012)

Lucky you! Doeling 1 is very pretty...they all cute!
Congratulations on easy kidding!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks! I will be selling them. I would love to keep doe #1 but I need to keep my goat numbers down.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 10, 2012)

Cute babies


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Thanks! I will be selling them. I would love to keep doe #1 but I need to keep my goat numbers down.


Well it's a good thing that you are strong.  Hope they all go to great homes.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2012)

very very cute, I have always wanted to try an alpine/Boer cross, I have heard they make very good show wethers.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 10, 2012)

very nice, never seen alpine/.boer cross.


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 10, 2012)

Adorable babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks! I let Millie and the kids out of the kidding stall today and it was fun to watch the kids running around.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Thanks! I let Millie and the kids out of the kidding stall today and it was fun to watch the kids running around.


 I bet. Maybe we can get some pics sometime? If it's not too much of a hassle that is.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Mar 10, 2012)

Congrats, very cute kids and glad everyone is doing well.  Love to see more pics!


----------



## Jenni (Mar 10, 2012)

A handful of chocolates!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 10, 2012)

I will be having boer / alpine mix goats in July 2


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I will be having boer / alpine mix goats in July 2


 Can't wait.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 11, 2012)

I wish you were closer, I'd take that little choc. male off your hands. 

(I'm looking for a smaller buck to breed Penny to (my black Ob).

Super cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks! I will try and get some more pics this week.


----------



## Ariel72 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've always loved those Millie babies!  Aren't these Alpine/ Nigerian crosses?


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 18, 2012)

Here are some updated pics of the triplets taken 3/13/12 (1 week old).

Doe#1







Buck#2






Doe#3


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 18, 2012)

If I say, 'PLEASE?' will you bring me buck 2?

Please?

And I'll make sad puppy eyes, too.  

*puppy eyes*


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 18, 2012)

pssstttt.......hey salvagno.......tell Rolls you want FUGDE..........she may just negotiate with you right now...........


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 19, 2012)

Fine...Fudge, puppy eyes, AND a please.

please?


----------



## Ariel72 (Mar 19, 2012)

I love doeling number one!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 19, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> If I say, 'PLEASE?' will you bring me buck 2?
> 
> Please?
> 
> ...


We could probably meet somewhere.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 19, 2012)

ROAD TRIP!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 19, 2012)

so very cute.  Congrats!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks! Millie was the last one to kid so I'm done for the year.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 19, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys can meet at my place!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 19, 2012)

I'd be willing to bring a bunch of goats to one location for Indiana folks to pick up.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 19, 2012)

I can't leave.   
I'm the lone ranger 'round here now and I no more than get morning chores done before it's time for round 2 of bottles and then it's time for PM chores and then...and then....and then.....


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 20, 2012)

poorboys said:
			
		

> very nice, never seen alpine/.boer cross.


This is my Mini Alpine/ Boer Cross.


----------

